# Retro Trainers?



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

been buying some classics that i used to wear back in the day 

Adidas Chile 62's

Adidas Samba's

Adidas Gazzelle

Adidas Kick

And looking at getting a pair of diadora borg elite!!!!

with my fred perry's and a few sergio & ellesse polo's, im back on the terraces in the 80's!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

a pair of 62's!!!


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought a pair of suede sambas a few years ago, now they are "in" and cost a fortune. Ordered a pair of Campus vulc's last night which look dead comfy. I wore big basketball boots in my teens, so I don't think I shall be revisiting them again.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I try to wear Nike Cortez but its really hard to find them in the UK ... 

Are you doing a ballet pose in that pic?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I try to wear Nike Cortez but its really hard to find them in the UK ...
> 
> Are you doing a ballet pose in that pic?


good toes, naughty toes


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I bought some Nike Blazers the other day in purple!! i think i can pull them off though !!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a few pairs, loads of polo shirts & Big M has a classic Adidas track suit, a nice black one with purple stripes 

Holidays in Playa De Las Americas, you have to get into character :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

glass of blue nun anyone ?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> glass of blue nun anyone ?


Preferred Black Tower myself :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

I've eased off on my trainer addiction lately, i did have a very nice selection about 20 pairs. I had to sell some as they turned out to be very collectable abroad.

I've got original issue sl72, couple of pairs of trimm trabb and munchen and picked up a pair of puma gvilas.

And a very nice pair of red Adidas London, I'm currently looking for a pair of zx that I used to wear as a nipper.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No, don't tell me - - there has to be a "trainers" forum :sadwalk:

All I've got is "Paredes" from Spain used to be, now "Made in China" in small print on the box! :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mel said:


> No, don't tell me - - there has to be a "trainers" forum :sadwalk:
> 
> All I've got is "Paredes" from Spain used to be, now "Made in China" in small print on the box! :lol:


Of course there is forums for trainers, its no more bizarre than collecting watches or sequence dancing surely.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> been buying some classics that i used to wear back in the day
> 
> Adidas Chile 62's


I haven't stopped wearing them, does that mean I'm cool again Mr Teatime


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > been buying some classics that i used to wear back in the day
> ...


you've always been cool to me phil


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Adidas Samba's and Black Tower..........ok ok I'll own up...... h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


>


mint


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been wearing these lately very retro


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice, I used to play basketball and had a pair of converse weapons in layers would love them again.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have noticed our local JD Sports is selling a lot of this retro re-issue Adidas stuff, was in today and they had a few pairs of these left, probably not too popular with the English though, maybe why they were in the sale :lol: :lol:












> The last quarter-final, a rematch of the 1966 World Cup final between England and West Germany, produced one of the great matches of World Cup history. England suffered a serious blow before the game, when their great goalkeeper Gordon Banks was taken ill with food poisoning. His deputy Peter Bonetti stepped into the breach, and early in the second half England had a 2â€"0 lead and seemed to have West Germany firmly in its grasp. However, West Germany pulled one back with a goal from *Beckenbauer* in the 68th minute. In a panic, England coach Alf Ramsey decided then to substitute the tiring Bobby Charlton. Without Charlton, England lost its ability to set its own pace on the game and could not contain the relentless German attacks which eventually resulted in West Germany equalizing eight minutes from time with an Uwe Seeler header. In extra-time, Geoff Hurst had a goal mysteriously ruled out before Gerd MÃ¼ller's winning goal in extra time after another Bonetti error, thus, ending England's reign as world champions.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

http://news.sky.com/home/strange-news/article/16221669


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> http://news.sky.com/home/strange-news/article/16221669


Bloody hell poor bloke must be a nightmare being that tall


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Any air jordan fans on here? Got a nice little retro collection building up ......


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My lad laughs at anybody over 20 in cool trainers, same as he does with light blue jeans.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > No, don't tell me - - there has to be a "trainers" forum :sadwalk:
> ...


Did I *touch* a NERVE THERE somewhat, Jase? I apologise! You *ARE* correct of course. :notworthy:

I read somewhere that nowadays you could enter almost any noun followed by "forums" into Google and hit search and you'll get an answer, no matter how outlandish the noun, so I suppose it's the way of the WWW. :yes:

I've never paid more than about fifteen quid for a pair of trainers in my life, and only ever have a couple of pairs at any one time, they get tossed when they wear! OTOH, Dance Shoes I must have maybe 12 or so pairs, in total having cost over Â£1500, and these get used on a rotating basis according to colour and needs. That means they wear little, usually the problem is they split on the uppers before the soles wear. I could spout on about makes, soles, heel heights and styles and colours on those for simply ages, but I've never checked to see if there's a forum for Dance Shoes - and I don't want to start one either. Posting here and on the Tinex forum is enough! :lol:

EDIT:- Jase, entered "Dance Shoes Forum" and there's loads of links :wallbash: I'm off to the Playground NEXT!

:weed:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mel said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


No nerves touched mel, like you said there are forums for everything and if people can collect it then they will.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> My lad laughs at anybody over 20 in cool trainers, same as he does with light blue jeans.


A young gok wan?


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Mr Cracker said:


> I've been wearing these lately very retro


Lovely colours, they remind me of the Reebok Pump range, they were a cool idea but crap in practice.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

When I was a kid we were so poor I never had no clothes, let alone shoes.....

Then, when I was ten years old, they bought me a hat, so I could look out of the window....


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

In the mid 80's it all started for me with stuff like Diadora Seb Coes (the yellow ones,) original Puma Beckers and the original grey, white and red Nike Air Max runners then went onto stuff like Nike TW, Troop, British Knights, Travel Fox, LA Gear and SPX. Basically if the price tag was less than Â£100 I wasn't interested - geeze I wasted a lot of money on trainers when I was a teen!

These days I sport a pair of light brown corduroy Dunlop Greenflash, a pair of Adidas Chilly 62's (like ) and a pair of Salamon XA Pro 3D GoreTex runners. Guess I still like my 'sneakers' then...


----------



## Top.Gun (Apr 16, 2012)

In my pre teens and into my early twenties I wore American baseball boots.

Classy black ones with white soles and an inch wide white band around the bottom.

Now that's what I call retro footwear.


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Bought a couple of pairs of Nike Challengers recently, comfy as hell


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Back when daps became tennis shoes (in the days when trainers were blokes who shouted at you when you started slacking off a bit on the pitch) the coolest of the lot were Dunlop Red Flash - never the poncey green ones... they were for the tennis players - Red Flash were the dog's.

Rob


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Just spotted a cheap pair on the bay of evil (GULP!)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diadora-Borg-Elite-81-bnwt-vintage-not-retro-size-7-5-uk-/330733605918?pt=UK_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item4d0142541e#ht_512wt_922


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

there mint.........would have had them if they were size 11


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

i do love my retro trainers, i've never stopped wearing them from a lad, im in to the retro/vintage look


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had these Onitsuka target archery trainers for more than 5 years,although they look more like they are for a drug dealing golf pro than an archer, just can't contemplate getting them dirty so they have stayed in their box, how sad is that 



















wook


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> been buying some classics that i used to wear back in the day
> 
> Adidas Chile 62's
> 
> ...


Terraces in the 80s??? ok so York got the promotion to the leagues last week -is this going to be standard spectator kit?


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

bridgeman said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > been buying some classics that i used to wear back in the day
> ...


Adidas Kick was the 1st named pump that i had when i was about 11, iv got a pair of blue suede Espana 82s kick that i get out every now and again, iv got a few vintage stone island jackets that iv had for over 15 years that i get out now and again but 9 times out ten its got to be one of my barbours i jsut love them coats they will last for ever, i picked these gola up for Â£20 last week for the summer, i like them with shorts


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

reilc said:


>


 

A bit of OCD going on there isn't there :lol: :lol:

My "dressing room" and there is probably around 50+ pairs of shoes, boots and trainers in there somewhere as well


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

I think you need a sort out :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bridgeman said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > been buying some classics that i used to wear back in the day
> ...


 im a west ham fan


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

reilc said:


> I think you need a sort out :lol: :lol: :lol:


Unfortunately it's a bit of an affliction, I get clothes wear them a couple of times if at all then send Big M off down the shops to buy me some more and they slowly move to the back of the room rarely to see the light of day again , I'm not even sure whats in there anymore.

I came home today to find these on the chair for me so that will be the last couple of shirts relegated to the "dressing room" :lol: :lol:










Need to have a look at the weekend for some retro trainers to go with them


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

mrteatime said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


good luck for next season, you will need it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> reilc said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need a sort out :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


you are spoilt :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

reilc said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > bridgeman said:
> ...


a new nato from roy says we'll be alright next season? 

whos your club??


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

mrteatime said:


> reilc said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Your owners old club :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Picked these up the other weekend, maybe not retro as in the Adidas or Gola look but sort of old school style that I like. And I have worn them.....................once :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

reilc said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > reilc said:
> ...


my sympathy dude 

there a funny pair the double d's.......


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

mrteatime said:


> reilc said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


we have got no money  i hope that Mr young buggers off but Mr Hughton stays :sweatdrop:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Picked up a pair of these yesterday. Bit of a bargain down from Â£65 to Â£40


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

i remember most of these when they where new !!


----------

